
Ali Qushji - Petiver
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ali_Qushji
======
forvelin
Some might have different perception of other civilizations' approach to
science, Ali Kuscu might give them hints on that Islamic Civilization was not
that terrible at times.

------
danidiaz
Two books that deal with the intellectual history of Central Asia are
Frederick Starr's "Lost Enlightenment" and Christopher I. Beckwith's "Warriors
of the cloisters".

------
systems
why does this matter, hints please

~~~
DanBC
It's interesting. Weekend HN sees some slightly different things getting
upvotes.

~~~
diminish
Actually till few weeks ago, there were more physics, astronomy articles being
shared on sundays similar to european newspapers' weekend editions focusing on
more culture, science etc.

